# Casts of the Honeybee in water color.



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks nice but the photo doesn't show up real well.


----------



## Jackie Burba (Aug 21, 2012)

That looks awesome where did you get it?


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I commissioned it. I know a local artist that teaches water color painting at our community center. The inspiration was photos taken by Alex Wild at www.alexanderwild.com who kindly gave me permission to have them painted.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Castes?

TP


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

You sir are correct.


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Great pictures. Also, thanks for the link to Wild's photos. Wonderful collection, really enjoyed looking through all the different photos.


----------

